# Oregano types?



## giggler (Jul 25, 2008)

Is Greek Oregano the same as Italian Oregano?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes.  And it's different from Mexican oregano.


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2008)

It's also impossible to get the real Greek oregano from seed. It must be started from cuttings. It's a very hardy perennial, and easy to grow in a pot, as long as you keep it watered.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some interesting Oreganos:

This year we planted some Mexican Oregano that I bought on eBay from a woman who said it washer Abuela's secret ingredient. It was broad-leafed like 1-2 inches and thick and fuzzy like a cactus. Not sure what it really was, it did smell oregano-y. But it died during transplant to the garden.

We also planted (successfully!) "Hot and Spicy Oregano." I thought, 'Right, how hot could it be?" It's HOT! I dropped a sprig in a tomato sauce today and you'd think I had put in chili flakes. Excellent and highly recommended!

I guess I'm not answering the question at all, but the title was "Oregano Types" and I figured someone might appreciate the info!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 27, 2008)

I appreciate the info


----------



## giggler (Jul 28, 2008)

This is "Mexican Oregano"

Epazote

Not really Oregano at all.

I asked because I can buy "bulk" spices at my local grocer. they have "Greek" oregano, but not "Italian". They have a very good "Italian Blend" of spices that I buy often, but I wanted to see what just strait Oregano would taste like on a Chicken...

 Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

Epazote and mexican oregano are not the same, they are two different plants.

*Mexican oregano*, _Lippia graveolens_ (Verbenaceae)

*Epazote*, *Wormseed*, *Jesuit's Tea*, *Mexican Tea*, or *Herba Sancti Mariæ* (_Dysphania ambrosioides_, formerly _Chenopodium ambrosioides_)


----------



## jennyema (Jul 28, 2008)

giggler said:


> This is "Mexican Oregano"
> 
> Epazote
> 
> Not really Oregano at all..


 

Andy's right.  Epazote and Mexican oregano are not the same thing.


Mediterranean oragano (Turkish, Italian Greek ) is part of the mint family, which also includes marjorma and Thyme.

"Mexican" oregano isn't a member of this family (and isn't epazote) but tastes very much like a stronger, somewhat harsher Mediterranean oregano.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 28, 2008)

Aha! Upon further investigation the crazy oregano was Cuban Oregano, and I think it is actually an edible succulent. See it here: PlantFiles: Pictures of Spanish Thyme, Cuban Oregano, Indian Borage (Plectranthus amboinicus)

What do you think of that?


----------

